# Starting To Really Hate Deer Season



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I haven't owned large acreage for several years.Had 100 acres Loved hunting it.Sold it as part of my Divorce.Hunted Public ground a few years did well.

Bought 20 acres next to a Guy with around 100 acres.Killed alot of Deer on my 20 plus Public Land.The Neighbor complained about my Hunting saying in whatever reason I was messing up his hunting taking away from him.It finally came to the point he bought me out.

Ok in June I bought this 5 acres,it needed cleaning up.I hired a neighbor to Brush Hog it off the Grass was waist high.Met my Part time neighbor across the road.He had bought the property to Retire but things didn't work out so he was still living in Branson.He was letting his Family use it to Deer Hunt,plus they had permission to hunt several other places around.No problem,cool.

Well August the Kids started Baiting.Come September after they had killed couple Deer I let them know how I felt about Baiting and Road hunting which they was doing both.Yea they wasn't happy but was still ok.They went on to kill 3 more Deer.

Well yesterday talked with Son in Law.The whole family was Mad at me,because it was my fault they had the worst season ever.For Firearms Season,none had fired a shot.

Ok how in the Heck could this be?

Seems for years they had hunted my 5 acres,plus set on the Fence where they could shoot over on the neighboring place,But this isn't what really made them Mad.Seems they was tying down Barb Wire along the road to make it easier for Deer to get to my place bringing them by their Stands.Seems because of the Tall Grass Deer were Bedding on my place but when I had it Brush Hogged they changed where they was going.

Ok I really try to get along with everyone but be So Mad at me because I'm trying to live and Deer people are Mad at me this is just Bull.

big rockpile


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Two things come to mind BR. First is if they don't want PERMISSION to hunt your place, encourage them to seek out their own property or hunting lands. This might even make the hunting better for by not having so much "help" on your own little tract. The second thing that comes to mind is a quote from Aldo Leopold who is widely recognized as the father of modern wildlife conservation. "In order to have wildlife in your landscape, you must first have wild spaces for them to live"..... Mowing a bedding area will certainly affect deer bedding activity. The hard part is balancing your needs with theirs, especially on five acres.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

OkieDavid said:


> Two things come to mind BR. First is if they don't want PERMISSION to hunt your place, encourage them to seek out their own property or hunting lands. This might even make the hunting better for by not having so much "help" on your own little tract. The second thing that comes to mind is a quote from Aldo Leopold who is widely recognized as the father of modern wildlife conservation. "In order to have wildlife in your landscape, you must first have wild spaces for them to live"..... Mowing a bedding area will certainly affect deer bedding activity. The hard part is balancing your needs with theirs, especially on five acres.


Well I wasn't concerned about anyone hunting my place even me,its just too small.I have the same as them well over 100,000 acres of Public Land all around us.

big rockpile


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

OK, I just went back and re-read your original post. I mistakenly thought YOUR family was mad at you. In the second reading I interpret it now to mean the NEIGHBOR's family is mad? To that I say "hard cheese"..... Shows how effective their baiting program was if they still depended on your place to keep the deer around. Land use changes and the wildlife populations adjust. That's just the way it is, no need fussing over what my neighbor does to his property (mowing, timber harvesting, raising hogs etc..) It is what it is.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Sounds like too many hunters in one area, huh? 

I don't feel very successful cause of the other hunters in my area. The last 10 years of so I've been trying to pass up the young bucks and mature does in the areas I hunt in hopes of having big quality bucks in the area. But I got too many cousins and neighbors who don't give a rats @$$ and shoots any deer that comes by them. 

Even when I talk to them about it, they'll stand there and agree with every word I say and then turn right around and still shoot whatever comes by first.


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

Right after I told them to go fly a kite for trying to control what you do on your land, I would report them for baiting deer. See how well they do with revoked licenses.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Moved into this area 28 years ago come January. My wife and I spent many a week end and a lot of week days time with realitors looking for that just right property to call home. After nearly a year we found the perfect place near both of our jobs. A house 1800 sq.ft. a 3 stall grarage with a big sliding patio door on one end with wood heat and a 30x42 pole barn. It is on 10 acres that is retangle with a 3 acre clearing in the south west corner. No neighbours homes with in a 1/4 mile any direction. 
Then the farm north of use spilt into 10 acre lots. People from Detroit and the suburbs moved in.
They have no consept of what Michigans rectional tresspass laws are about. *You can not hunt my property with out my permission, very simple to under stand.
You can not shoot game across my fence and tresspass to recover said game with out my permission, again very simple to under stand.*

Finally in the last 3 years I think they may have it thru their thick skulls, I get PIzzed off because they think they have the runn of my woods. I am not going to allow it unless that take the time to ask. the most hard headed one I had to call the law on 3 times before he got the message.

Come deer season and some of the nicest people you could know turn into real hemroids.

Here is another example. We have had bees on this property at this location for 6 years. then the land owner gave permission to a hunter to hunt his 120 acres of pines. Here is where the hunter felt the best place for his blind was till we showed up on opening day to check the hives. We were suprized to see the blind sitting there. I went and talked to the land owner about the blind being there and us getting a irate hunter yelling at us.
Land owner said he would tell the huinter to move. A week latter he was still there. We moved our bees off the property and now ever month or so the land owner calls wanting the bees back. I keep saying no thanks we need the bees where we can check them during spells of good weather.



















 Al

 AL


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

BR,

You live there. They are seasonal/recreational. You can vote for the sherriff/county commissioners. They can't. You probably ahve a little extra pull with the sherriff/county commissioners.

You have already sold out and moved once, partly because of nasty neighbors. I had a neighbor that began baiting the first year they owned the property. They had permission to hunt my land and use one of my stands for the first part of the bow season. They put bait on my land by my stand. I talked to them about baiting and they have not done it since. We get along fine.

Your neighbors are baiting and road hunting which are both illeagle here. Your post said they were killing deer in September. Isn't this too early for firearms season? Were they poaching? I would talk to the neighboring landowner. Maybe they can stop the kids from illeagle activities and you can get along. If you try talking and don't resolve the problem, I would not hesitate to drop the hammer on them by turning them in.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Nimrod said:


> BR,
> 
> You live there. They are seasonal/recreational. You can vote for the sherriff/county commissioners. They can't. You probably ahve a little extra pull with the sherriff/county commissioners.
> 
> ...


They was Bow Hunting in September,that was how they killed the 5.

I just hate people being POed at me because of Deer Hunting.Its Bad Deer hunting has got so Big people have to Break the Law,distroy Public Property and tell people how to live their Lives.

big rockpile


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

BRP,

Don't let the knuckleheads get your goat, unless they start doing damage to your property or start harassing you or your family. Life is too short.

God Bless and Merry Christmas!


----------

